# Fuji Track or Tommaso Augusta?



## guapo337 (Jun 21, 2008)

So I've been searching around for a fixed gear. I'm looking for something decently inexpensive but still high quality. I'm going to be riding it around here in Richmond, VA for the summer, and then bringing it back to campus. Wherever I end up after graduation, I'll be using it there too.

I visited a LBS today and came across the Fuji Track. They have one left. It's really a very pretty bike, seems well made, and a decent price. 

I've also been considering the Tommaso Augusta from rscycles.com, but they don't know when they're getting their next shipment in. I sort of need a bike sooner rather than later.

I sized the Fuji today and it fits well. It may be slightly big, but it's comfortable. I've yet to try a Tommaso, and likely wouldn't until it actually arrived in the mail.

Both will end up costing me about $450.00 with a front brake. Which would you choose and why? I'd like to make a decision sooner rather than later because this Fuji could be gone at anytime. Thoughts?


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

bici diretti?


----------



## guapo337 (Jun 21, 2008)

yeah i don't really have the time to wait. i like the idea of buying from my LBS. and the windsor hour isn't available in the right size that i'm looking for.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

Please step back from the Fuji a minute. Take a cold shower. Turn down the New-bike-fever. I urge you NOT to get any bike that is "slightly big." You'll regret it, and it don't matter when you need it. I'd wait if I were you. Just my opinion.


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

guapo337 said:


> yeah i don't really have the time to wait. i like the idea of buying from my LBS. and the windsor hour isn't available in the right size that i'm looking for.



Hours will be in 10 days from now
in Gray and White
all sizes

they will be posted by friday or so


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

I'd sure take a long look at the Hour in the right size. That's a very good deal, IMO.


----------



## MisterC (May 26, 2007)

I'm with him. You will no doubt tinker with the parts on your bike but the frame is not going to change. Make sure it fits or you will be shopping for another sooner than you think.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

I had a frame that was just a little too big for me since about 1991. It's a great riding frame but I didn't accept the fact and had ridden it a lot. My brother moved to Austin from NY and needed a bike - he's a little bigger that me - so I spruced it up and gave it to him. The rides are all better now I have a fixed and 3 road bikes that all fit. It wasn't 'till I gave it away that I realized it was just a smidge too big for me and I was always fussing with it trying to make it work better. I don't do that with the other bikes and it's like I have a lot more time to ride and ride them more. That ill fitting frame was a hassle and I did not realize it till it was gone. It fits my brother. I'd be careful. If you have to get a fame that is a little the wrong size it is better to go smaller than bigger, in my view.


----------



## beardfacefixed (Nov 20, 2009)

I would also wait. I bought a bike that was a "little" too big for me and rode it for a couple months before I realized how much more comfortable a bike is that is the correct size.


----------

